#    50

## Llll

,     6-  .  , -     .
http://www.cqham.ru/4l1fp_qq.htm
    ,     50  ?
       ?

----------


## Llll

?  8O 
          ,    .     .          ,             .
     ,             30 .

----------


## K6VHF

50 .         .     ,             .
     .
  !  :Smile:

----------


## RN3DEK

To Lill!
  :
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...ighlight=50mhz
  TV 
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/ind...ge=0#msg273451
 ,  50   ?
 ,   50  "Magic band".
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/ind...ge=0#msg272749
SUV.

----------


## Llll

> :
> http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...ighlight=50mhz


 ,     .    ,     . 
 6    ,    . 





> 50 .


 ,              ?       .         ,        .    ,       -.

----------


## Serg

> ,   .


 ?

     ,      ,    ,       ...

..     " ..."     ,     ,     .

----------


## K6VHF

.   .

----------


## RN3DEK

To Lill!
  2   50,500.
  !!!

SUV.

----------


## RN3DEK

> -  ".


 , !

   , ,     Magic band  !

SUV.

----------


## K6VHF

(GNRAL)          50 ,  ,    .     ,    ..
     50 ,      ,      !

----------


## ra3wme

,   ,             ,    ,        ,     30   ,      .
    ,       ,    ,   ,   ,   200 ,       ,             5-6    ,      100   ,   !        , .

----------


## R6KA

> 50 .       50  28  ?     50+144.


      28        50.  28   .    .
73!

----------


## VOVAN.59

,   , ,  .    100 ,   200   ?    200. ,            .      ,  ?     ?
   73,

----------


## amsatuser

> amsatuser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ra3wme
> 
> ...


,    .   - ,    -   .    ,   , - -        - -     .    .     ,     ""  .    -    . , ,       ,   (     ?)    .       70 (   ),   5.    200 -  ?
,        .        -  .        ,     .
  73!

----------


## amsatuser

> http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...100111;div=LAW
>    ,          !


   ?      +,    .
73!

----------

rn3km, ur4lbl

----------


## RN3DEK

To Lill!
3 .
50.5.

SUV.

----------


## Llll

> To Lill!
> 3 .
> 50.5.
> 
> SUV.


    .         
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=11677&start=480
   .
   .   :
               50 .        .       ,    .
        .            50 .      ,     . 
         ,     .

----------


## Llll

> To Lill!
>  .
>   .
>   ,   1/3 (50/150).
>    200   .
> 
> .
> SUV.


      ,        (   ),          .          ,         .      ,   .
        ,                 ,    50    .

----------


## RN3DEK

To Lill!
            50 ?
   .  100 ,   .
   28.5=50.5,  -   2 .
.

----------


## ut7uv

.          ,       "  " -           50    :Evil or Very Mad:       ,           -        ,     8O ,   80- :?      144  430      :Crazy:        (  145700)       2-    :Evil or Very Mad:  



> 28.... 
>  70  QSO ...


   50   4- ,      ,      28  50.         , .     50  28     :Sad:         .      ,     dxcc    :Rolling Eyes:    20 ,        ""            ,   ,       ,     :Crying or Very sad:  
73! UT7UV

----------

ur4lbl, ur4mp

----------


## ut7uv

?
73! UT7UV

----------

ur4mp

----------


## Llll

> To Lill1
> .....  ,    .....
> .
> SUV.


        .
     ,       .      (   )   :Smile:    ,         
http://www.lz2zk.com/?/antennas/hb9cv6m/      .

   .

----------


## RN3DEK

To UT7UV stand by!
To Lill!
 the best,    =1.
,        .
 6,7,8
 ?

SUV.

----------

ur4mp

----------


## RN3DEK

> ?
> 73! UT7UV


   ,    ,  ,  .
   ?

SUV.

----------


## LZ2ZK

> ?
> 73! UT7UV


     HALO .
   - turnstile .

----------


## ut7uv

> UU5SIX  ,    7   .  ,  -  .


     ?         -   :Super:  
73! UT7UV

----------


## ut7uv

> ,    ,  ,  . 
>    ?


 50 ,  , ..  , ASL 180 ,  50080,      :Crazy:      0    :Very Happy:              ""   . ..       ,       .
to LZ2ZK - tnx!

73! UT7UV

----------

ur4mp

----------

ur4mp

----------


## ut7uv

OK!     ! tnx!
73! UT7UV

----------


## ut7uv

28   :Crazy:  
http://foto.cqham.ru/showphoto.php?p...500&ppuser=821
73! ut7uv

----------


## amsatuser

> amsatuser
> 
>       ?
> 73!  UX8ZA
> 
> 
>    ,         .  
>   ,     .


    UT7UV:
"    "  " -           50    :Evil or Very Mad:       ,"

 ,    , .      .    , - 200   .   ?     ?        .   ,    .
73!  UX8ZA

----------


## amsatuser

, ,
,      .     01.03.08   .  - .       ,   -  .      . ,  .       ?    ?     .     -70, 5, 500, 137.    70  !
   - ,   .
73!  UX8ZA

----------


## Serg

> 


      ?     28,144,430 .     -   ,       50 ?

  ,     ,    ...

----------


## RN3DEK

To Serg!
  .
 ,       .
   3,     29.
     .

.
SUV.

----------


## Serg

,     ?   ?

,          ,       .  ,         ,       ,    , ..  . ,  .

 -      ,   .       ,     . ,   ,        ,          - -     .     -     :Wink: 

,           ,      ...          ,     ...

----------


## Llll

To   

    ,          50    .
            ,          .
        ,      .      ,  .
             .

----------


## Llll

,                          .               6 ? 
      88 .

----------


## RN3DEK

To Lill!
    :

.

----------


## RN3DEK

_,     3   . 
       50 ?_ 

To Lill!
 balun 1/1(50 /50 ).
  ,    .
 , ,   .
 1/1       ,   ,    .

.
SUV.

----------


## Serg

to: Llll:

      ur0gt  14  28 ,    c  24.9,       50.1 !     !

http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=23956

_   . 
      .          .    . 
           1/4 - 1/8 .    -         .     -   900   14 . 
    .     .   ,          . 

73_ 

 24 + 50       3 !   !

----------


## RN3DEK

To Beacons holders!
    UT7UV,       ,   50 .
     .
  50  .

.
SUV.

----------


## Llll

> 


        15-    ,    ??? --- ,  .   ,         ?
         IC-756Pro2.           C-,            6-.

 :

1.  4-158
2. SDR-1000
3. SDR-5000
4.  Tektronix TDS2012B
5.   1-50 (  )   ,  .
6.  7-15
7.    :  :  

                 ?

----------


## LZ2ZK

> Serg
> 
>  
> 
> 
>         15-    ,    ??? --- ,  .   ,         ?
>          IC-756Pro2.           C-,            6-.
> 
>  :
> ...


  ,    " "   50  2       8 .       .            ,       .   .         .                 .          w  .     http://www.lz2zk.com/?/practice/page61/

----------

ur4lbl

----------


## Llll

> [  ,    " "   50  2       8 . .



  ,       .
                .            ,   ,   .

         ,       SDR       (     )      . 
     ,    SDR       ()        . 
    ,     .

----------


## RN3DEK

To UT7UV!
 .
   ,       balun 1/1.
        .
  ,   .
      .
        26/26-90.
  5.    ,   .       3-5    ,     .   .
!

.
SUV.

----------


## Serg

> ,       SDR


.: http://www.dxatlas.com/Rocky/Advanced.asp

     Vector Network Analyzer

   SDR ,    FLEX-SDR   ?

----------


## Llll

> ,   . 
>  50 .   . 
>          1-       .      .


 .

   ,   ,         ,     QSO.
 50    .                   ,         ,         .   :Smile:  
              1    .       ,          ,     .





> .: http://www.dxatlas.com/Rocky/Advanced.asp
>      Vector Network Analyzer
>    SDR ,    FLEX-SDR   ?


          .            .

----------


## Llll

> ,       50  -   . 
>       .    . 
>     6.   .  - .


 http://www.lz2zk.com/?/antennas/hb9cv6m/
   ,           . 
  ,          ,   .    ,         . 
         .    ,      -  .        -.   :  :

----------


## Igor-UGG

> Es -    ,     2000   .       .   -      .         .          1-       .      .


  ""     .          .
 ""             / .

----------


## RN3DEK

_to SUV: ,   !   -     ? 
73! UT7UV_ 
To UT7UV!
,     .
    .
         ,     0  15   W6.
   ,   ,         .
   ,    -.
!
.

----------


## RN3DEK

To UR5SAJ - QRX!
To Peter Pychtin!
_    "Elevation"_
,  .
,        ,  ,   UT7UV    .   ,  43,3 .
 ,   .
  6,7.

.
SUV.

----------


## UR5SAJ

> To UR5SAJ!
> _TO SUV - ,       :http://cxem.net/tuner/tuner45.php_ 
> 
> ,   4 ,  4 ?
> 
> SUV.


, ,,  "".

----------


## RN3DEK

To UT7UV!
    Peter Pychtin:
*    ,    56     .*
    .
      .............  ..    "".    ,   .   UR0GT  .
So,  16 , ""  0,5   157.
     ~102   ~4.
     .
  7.
  .
 ,   ,      50,08,    -.     ,       .
,     .
HAM SPIRIT FOREVER!

.
SUV.

----------


## Serg

SUV,           ,  imho,   ...             :  :     ...

2 Llll:   3-4    50,    ,        40  : I, DL, HA, HB9, YU, OE, ,      !

   CW ,      :

50001.3 iw3fzq/b jn55vf 
50006.7 hg1bvb jn87fi 725m asl
50030,7 hg7bva jn97qk 326m asl
50032.7 yu1eo/b kn04ml ant gp pwr 1watt
50058.1 hb9six/b 

-  ~50.004   I0JX/b,       ,        ,    .

----------


## RN3DEK

*SUV,           ,  imho,  ...             * 
To Serg!
  .
  ,   ,   .
      .
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...=magnetic+loop

To Lill!
    .

.
SUV.

----------


## RN3DEK

To UR5SAJ!
      ,  ,       .
      30.
,  , _     .
   ,        . 
   ,    , 2.    ?

.
SUV.

----------


## RN3DEK

To UT7UV!
  ,  ?
SUV.

----------


## RN3DEK

To UR5SAJ!
  - .
 .

SUV.

----------


## ut7uv

> To UT7UV! 
>   ,  ? 
> SUV.


     Serq   :Very Happy:  
         .         .  ""    -,      Magic Band.
  !
73!  UT7UV

----------

ur4lbl

----------

To SUV

     28 ,              5.7  ?

----------

To SUV

        ...
          28 - 25   ?
      28 - 25 ,         .
  ,          .      .     ,    4-6 ,    ?

----------

> 


,        ,   28   GP,  (      )  .   GP        .
,  7  GP       50  -   ,    ,     50 165.

----------


## UR5SAJ

,     ,   - 16.


              ,  .
P.S. -     .30(    )

----------


## UR5SAJ

50        


    ,     ,        :Very Happy:

----------


## RN3DEK

,  28,5, 2    .
 ,  .

.
SUV.

----------


## UR5SAJ

-  !   ,,   -   :!:   :!:   :!:   :!:   :Very Happy:

----------


## UR5SAJ

> To UR5SAJ!
> ,   ,     .         3600.
>     28.5.
>  ,   -      .
>     .
>       ?
> 
> 
> SUV.


,  ,     - - , . 160160   .    = 7.5.   ,  16.5 ,      ,  ""            .  :Crazy:

----------


## RN3DEK

To UR5SAJ!
  .
 .
    ,  :
2.    ,   .
        .

.

----------


## UR5SAJ

,!        :Crazy: ,  ,       :Very Happy:  
 :
1), ,   30?
2)   ?
3)     ?
  ,    :Super:  
 !

----------


## UR5SAJ

-          -      .

----------


## UR5SAJ

,,    :Smile:  -      :?
       ! !

----------


## RN3DEK

to Lill!
  ?
 ?
    ,   ?

To UR5SAJ!
  .
    , .
    ,         10.
,      ,        ,    .
          .

.
SUV.

----------


## RN3DEK

To US5IML!
*     2525  - 6 .    (    ),       .* 
,           TV ?
         .
   8   ,   ,  .    ,  2000 ,   85$  400 .
      ,     2  .
     .
  ,   3/4 , 1,5-2     . 4 +3    .

.

----------


## RN3DEK

To UR5SAJ!
   .

.
SUV.

----------


## UR5SAJ

,!    !  ,      ?
     -      .
 Llll -       - .       .,  , 15-20,     .

----------


## UR5SAJ

,        150 ,( ),        690 - 700.

----------


## UR5SAJ

[/b]   6  ,      ,   ,       . 

,  , , ,     :Smile:      160160 ,     ,   ,  -   -   ( -1).       -   , -   27 .,   -,4  - -   , .        - !
  -      ""?  :Smile:

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> *-      ""?* 
> To UR5SAJ!
> ,   ()  2  10  4  6.
>     .
>  , 14   dbi!
>               .
>     6  .
> 
> .
> SUV.


          .  !   ,   3 .        ,     6   .         .

----------


## Llll

> ,  ?
> 
> .
> SUV.


    ,      .
      (     ),         4.    2$

----------


## RN3DEK

To UR5SAJ!
*     28-50,   75-  ? * 
 ,  -  ,       50 .
  ,    50,     50 /75   ,    ( 1,25).
  ,   ,   ,  ,    .
    50  ?

To LZ2ZK!
  .
.3  50,1.
.4  28,5.
 28,5  ,     .

.
SUV.

----------


## UR5SAJ

TO SUV - ,  ,  (   10 .,     )  .  50-!

----------


## RN3DEK

To LZ2ZK!
 !
 DX_    !
   Magic Band.

.
SUV.

----------


## Llll

> To Lill!
>      .
>    1/1  ,  ,   .
> .
> SUV.


   ,                  ?       .
       :
 ,          16.             . 
          ?
           ?       .

----------


## LZ2ZK

> To Lill!
>      .
>    1/1  ,  ,   .
> ,  ,    .
>   ?
> 
> .
> SUV.


 0.96.

----------


## RN3DEK

To LZ2ZK!
,  70   ?

.

----------


## Llll

> To Lill!
>          , 
> .


    ,        16,         .       -     4? -    . 
      ?           (  ). 
        ?            ?

----------


## RN3DEK

To Lill!
    !
  .
, ,  .
        .
     !!!
      ,      .
            .    .

.

----------


## RN3DEK

*            .    .* 
To Lill!
*!*
      , Sorry!
        -.
       .

.

----------


## RN3DEK

*       -,            ?*
To Lill!
,       .
,        10, ..     5    .             .      .
      ,     ,        ,  .
          ,   .
  ,        4.5  .

.

----------


## LZ2ZK

> SUV
> 
> ,       .
> 
> 
>  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


              .

----------


## Llll

.  2010     7. 
        . 
  RL3BM       ( 6   )  ,                    :Smile:  .    .

 ,            .          ,          .

----------


## ES4RZ

3  .        .  , ,  (,  ,   ),         .      -  .
      U-   2    1:1.
http://foto.qrz.ru/displayimage.php?pid=3331&fullsize=1
    .

----------


## RN3DEK

*       50?* 
To Lill!
-, -      .
   ,  50      () .
http://www.spid.in.ua/index.php?opti...d=13&Itemid=50
http://ut1ua.narod.ru/AboutMixW/about_mixw.htm
To UR5SAJ!
** 
 ,       1000-3000.
  ,     .

.
SUV.

----------


## Llll

http://www.rigexpert.com/index?f=distributors&l=ru
 .
          ,          35 .
        1119 ,           .         20.          20     ?

----------


## UR5SAJ

...

----------

ur4mp

----------


## Llll

> To Lill!
>         .
> .
> SUV.


,   . ,  .  :Smile:

----------


## RN3DEK

To Lill!
.      , .
       ,    .
    .   !
  /       .
 ,       ,    .         .

.
SUV.

----------


## Llll

> .   !
>   /       .
> 
> .
> SUV.


      ,     .
              ()   -  .      . 
      ,        .

----------


## Llll

> To Lill!
>  .
>    .
> 
> .
> SUV.


             1126,      1119.          ..  1119?

----------


## Llll

-

----------


## Llll

-  4   ,     .

----------


## UR5SAJ

to - Serg_g  http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=25927

----------


## UR5SAJ

-   .

----------


## Serg_g

..    ,  ,...
   :      ( 3-.  50.1  )  28    24 ??
,   ,  ,     .

----------


## Llll

.
      . ,       50,100   .  ,     .

----------


## Llll

> RL3BM,     1/1(50/50).


     ?

     ,      10   50  .         100.

----------


## Llll

,     -200

----------


## Llll

> (ER)     50 . 
>        ,    SUV , LiII, UR5SAJ, ...    ??
> .  ER1GR.


 ?       ,    !!!  :Smile:

----------


## OOleg

....

----------


## OOleg

,,,  ...
   ,    .        .
   ".",   - ,  ".."
  ,    : 1.  . . 10 .   1  2 ,  25-30. 
2.  . . 16 .   1  1.8 . , 20.
3.  .  . 20 .   1  1.7 , 5 .  
     .      . 50  (SSB  ).  3-. ""  SUV.  "".   -50 -,   .   - . 
  "" ( 2  ),   ,   - .    IC-706,  .
  . ,  ,   .
.[/u][/b]

----------


## Llll

> To OOleg!
>  , , !
>    ,  + QTH- .
>       ,  .


,         .   :  :

----------


## ua5aa

...       6- ? :P

----------


## OOleg

[quote="ua3asr"]...       6- ? :
...    ER ,...   6-.!

----------



----------


## OOleg

- ,     ?          ,    90-    "" .  ,  , ...

----------


## Llll

4    .

----------


## OOleg

:  :   :?

----------


## RN3DEK

To OOleg!
 !!!

.
SUV.

----------


## ES4RZ

> . 30-40


C  4-5    3-      2  20  ( ),     (L=1,7 m).     ,       .     ,    .
 - , , .    4-5    .

----------


## Llll

.
      2525   6 .
        .

----------


## Llll

-200   40 ,      -     .     50,100 .       ,        .   ,         ,      .
      ,          7,                         50,100?

      ,     -200  http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=16183

----------


## Llll

> 120$
> 			
> 		
> 
>   5-      4,5    50     60$      10    3,5   
> 73! UT7UV


 ,            .      ,       .  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Llll

> To Lill!
>  !
>         .
>       :
> -     ,      .   2   .
> !
> .
> SUV.


      ,    . 
     ? ,      .   :!:

----------


## ES4RZ

50

----------

Llll

"  " ()

http://www.dk7zb.fox28.de/6m/Vertical.htm

http://www.moxonantennaproject.com/wa0wox/wa0wox.htm

----------


## Llll

> .
> .


 ,     ,     .
   ""       :Smile:

----------


## RN3DEK

To Lill!
     !!!  :Super: 
1,06- .
    =52,       ().
     !
!
73!

.

----------


## Llll

> =52,       ().
> .


        50,110.
    100           1-2,       . 
       ,   .

----------


## Llll

,    6 .         ,     ( ),     .     SSB       http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=233192#233192 ,  S-   9 ,       (  ,        6 )    2-3  .

----------


## RA1WU

,   !  :Smile: ))

----------


## nomade

...)))
 ,     E77Y   160  .
        .
    !
  ,   , .
  9000 ,  QSO .
ST2AR  ...

----------


## ut7uv

A92IO     50.

----------


## UT7IA

50.      .

----------


## UN-NS

*UT7IA*,
       - ?         , .

----------


## U T

**, 
       50    ?
********************  ********************  ********************
http://www.iw5edi.com/ham-radio/?swiss-quad-antenna,67

----------

*    IGOR UT3IM*,  TNX    25   144 ,   ,       ,     ,    .    "  "             ,      6

----------



----------


## UT7IA

TO Serg      TVI.   UN-NS    .     ,    ,   .   -      24  28 .

----------


## UT7IA

.

----------


## RN3DEK

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post967460
.   ,    .
http://files.radioscanner.ru/uploade...l__quad_fm.jpg 
  3   FM 

.
RN3DEK

----------


## RN3DEK

,   .
  .
 1    ,      .
  .

.
RN3DEK

----------


## RN3DEK

*Serg*, 



> 2


 .    "".        .
   Magic Band  .  ,    -    
    DX   .
  ,   ,    DX,    .
 -      ,       .
         .

.
RN3DEK

----------


## RN3DEK

*Serg*, 

 .

.
RN3DEK

*  5 ():*

...

----------


## KARRA

...      ...     .

----------


## KARRA

...     ....      ...  2   -    33-25  ...(       ......    70    ....    10-15      ....+   -  16-20    ....   .

----------


## KARRA

> ....
>      ,      .


  ...  +     ...

----------


## RU3KU

> .


      RR (  )  ,     .
  .   " "  27  -  ,     - ,   .

----------


## RN3DEK

*RU3KU*,
    W1    .
   .     ?
   ?

.
RN3DEK

----------


## RU3KU

> ?


  ,   . 
..  3-  ""   .
     ,    , ..
  -        
 , ,    .
 CB    http://www.dx-antennas.com/Skypper.htm

     #290    .

----------


## RU3KU

> 30.


!




> :


 .  ,  .      27   "". :Crazy:  
   ,    ,    ""  -  ! :!:

----------


## RN3DEK

:
  ,   .

.
RN3DEK

*  13 ():*

:

.
RN3DEK

----------

ur4lbl

----------


## KARRA

2.95   ..

----------


## UT7IA

.rar !     .  .     ....

----------


## rw4hfn

?..  :Wink: 

http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-78.htm

----------


## RN3DEK

> LOOP?...       ,      .


  ......    .
        , ,       .
,  , ,  , , ,      #301  # 304.
 .
 !

.
RN3DEK/3

----------


## RN3DEK

> ,   ,   , .   ,     .     ?   ... 
> 
>   , , ,    .
> 
>  ,       ...  ...


....        ?  ,  .

 .
- . 
     .    Magic Band,    FM
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic48095.html
              .
- .
 .     .
:
-    14  0.8,   , ..   .
-   ,     .
-   -   ,       R 150,    .
-   ,   .   , ,    .
-   .

 :
-  ,   .     .
    ,   ,  , ,     .
          ,      .
-   ,          - .
         ,    .
,    ,        ,   ,    .
        .
 , ,  ,       300 .
         .
 ,   "" MMANA    .
, ,    ...

.
RN3DEK/3

----------


## RN3DEK

> ,  ..


 , CQHAM.RU    .
   ,    ?
  ?

 ,   ,  ....

.
RN3DEK/3

----------


## rw4hfn

,       50 ,         ...  (  ) 6.

----------

ur4mp

----------

> ......


  :Smile:     .    loop    .  ,     .

          .      U   .    .     - 28,     2.    ,           .     ,    6,   ""   .     "",         . ,  /           .

----------

RN3DEK

----------


## RAMZAJ

?     ..     .

----------


## Serg

Imho  "  "  50   ,      ( )   -  ,   .    "" V-   ,   ,    10  .
  , , -     ,    ,     .

----------


## Serg

,   .

----------


## Serg

-       .     ,   -  50.130 .
    32,    55,      12  16.

      ,        ,    ,       -  .

----------


## rw4hfn

Serg   -  ""     .

  1.2   .  1 - .   -  .

----------

Serg

----------


## RAMZAJ

(    ?)     

*  25 ():*




> . http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-101.htm


          2   .    ...

----------


## RN3DEK

.
" ",      3  Yagi,     .
    .
  5 dbd.
      F/B 28.5 db.    .
  Al   30   25 .
   ,       .
     ,       .

           (  50).
  20     - -,        .

73!
.
RN3DEK

----------


## RN3DEK

> ,        2  ?  16      5el beam   .


    () 5 ,      .
  4   ,     ....
,   - . 

  "",        2 dbd.
  ,  

73!
.
RN3DEK

----------


## RN3DEK

> 50  Yagi      "".            40 .     UR  SM  DL, IK  ,    DX-.


   .
   ...
,    .


73!
.
RN3DEK

----------


## Serg

3.6-3.8 .    ,      .      -   .

----------


## RN3DEK

""  .
  AL   30.
    6 . .

73!

RN3DEK

----------


## RN3DEK

> ,    -    5   .  -  .     ?


  ""  Yagi..
    ,   , ...
AD IMPOSSIBILIA NEMO ABLIGATUR...
,   ,  -   ,    5 Yagi,     ,  ,  F/B .
 , ,    QSO.
   ...
, ,  ,   .
,     ,  ...
  ,   ...


73!
.
RN3DEK

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## RN3DEK

> -2


,   !
,  ... :Sad:  :Sad: 
   MMANA  ... :Sad: 
,   ...

73!
.
RN3DEK

----------


## U T

,    .    . 
       ,           ( 100 - 1 000  )    ,      !!!! , ,     .      1- .      ,    ,   -  .  -  ,       .      .  ,    .     -       .   - .   =1 ( ...    ).    ,   . LNA     . .

----------


## U T

, ,     .    :    ,  . 
http://www.qsl.net/dk7zb/6m/details.htm

----------


## RN3DEK

...
       .

73!
.
RN3DEK

----------


## RN3DEK

!
   .
6 .
        .
     62.
.

73!
.

----------


## UR6EF

> "  ?".


      .    .
 62  ,    .

----------


## DL1BA

@
   -        ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> .
> 6 .


    6 ()   50 ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> ()  ...


 



> 


      ?

----------


## RN3DEK

> 6 ()   50 ?


   . 
   5      50,1   AL   16.
      ""  .
""   AL   8 .  ,  ""    ,   .
  ,  "" .
  5,1 .    () 2 872.    , MMANA   .
   27 dbd (500   ),  ...
 8,36 dbd,   5  .
  ,  ...

73!
.

----------


## RN3DEK

> ...     .  " "    ?


 ...

73!
.

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Eugene163

,  TV        50 ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RN3DEK

> ...     .  " "    ?


 ,    ""  .         (   ).
           ,       .       30 dbd.
 ,     ()     8 .

73!
.

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RN3DEK

> ,       .       30 dbd.


    16 .
    90 ,    ,     .
        16.
.  ,      -30dbd (1000 ).
  8,4 dbd.    ...

73!
.

----------


## UR7EY

> "".


,           ,    " "  5-6     .    IARU 50  . 5     ,    12  .
 :Smile: : http://www.yu7ef.com/ef0608.htm

  .   . .     .     ,         .      .       .
   .  ,    31      .         .

----------


## RN3DEK

> 6- DX-.


  .
6   Al   16.
   10 dbd,    7.3 .
  -25 dbd ( 500 ).
  .

73!
.

----------

12701

----------

12701

----------


## RN3DEK

> 1dbd.


...   1 dbd.
    .
  ..
  l   25.

73!
.

----------


## RN3DEK

""     25,   16.

73!
.

----------


## RN3DEK

> .
>          YU7EF http://www.yu7ef.com/
>      .  , ,    .
>     ,   ,  (YU7EF)   ,     .
> 
>    6.


!
      ,   .   .
     . 
,   , ,     .
  TV ,    ( ) +      ,    .         .
,  ...
  YU7EF,    MMANA  .

73!
.

----------


## RN3DEK

> RN3DEK,      ?


, .
 .
    ?
  ...

73!
.

----------

ur4lbl

----------


## Serg

200-40.      800-80.
  50    -  ,   ,     200   800 -    .

----------


## RN3DEK

> .
>          YU7EF http://www.yu7ef.com/
>      .  , ,    .


   EF0608  YU7EF, 8   l   15.

 , 8     16  ""  .

73!
.

----------

*RN3DEK*,      ??

----------

DL8RCB, Igor@D66

----------


## RN3DEK

> ,    .   " "    .


  "".
9     (-),  l   16.

73!
.

----------


## RN3DEK

*ra6foo*,

 , .
   9    #384 ?

73!
.

----------


## U T

> 


   50   ?  :Smile: 
  = 1.5 .   -    .   -     3    50.     -    28.          .
    -     . ,    .  ...

----------

U T

----------


## 2009

*ra0sp*,           ?

----------


## ra0sp

:Embarassed: 


> ?

----------


## 2009

,     ...         - !

----------


## 2009

*ra0sp*,
 :Razz:      ...   ,       ,     .

 , ,       ?.      ... 
      ...    :http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...--50-    .

. ,       ?     -   1.5
,      .     .

----------


## rl9f

> .


     ?
   ?

----------


## ra0sp

> ?


,     .    
 ,    .      .

----------


## ra0sp

-     


> 


,  .     TV.
     ,    .
 -  , -     .

----------


## ra0sp

TNX to RA0SMS

----------


## RN3DEK

()    .
  , .
    ,       ()     .
   () .
        .

73!
.
RN3DEK.

----------

slavny

----------

slavny

----------


## RN3DEK

> ...


  ...
  Moxon  Al       6  .
 .

73!
.
RN3DEK

----------


## RU7L

> 


 2-4  .
   , ....  ,      .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RN3DEK

7 El Yagi
  10.
   16  1500   +  12  .

73!
.
R5VCJ

----------

UX3IW

----------

UX3IW

----------


## plyrvt

> 6 EL YAGI


https://ypylypenko.livejournal.com/109128.html

----------


## UN8GEQ

> ?


    .
  !    - !
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...44#post1829844

----------

UX3IW

----------


## US4MAO

-  ....

----------

US4MAO,

----------


## US4MAO

> ,    MMANA ,     .


 ! 
     .       ,   ,   ,         .      .

----------

